# Sheldon S. from Streeter



## Unckle Quacker (Sep 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I am writing today to tell all of my res and NR friends to encourage all of you to not pay this land hog one freekin cent! As we were cruising the Streeter area we soon noticed this guys name on all of the posted signs in the area. A-holes like this are going to ruin hunting for all people, or all who cannot afford to pay for a guided trip.
uke:
Real hunters do not use guides. If you feel that you need to use a guide please study up on tactics for a good waterfowl hunt.
 
We had a great hunt, limits of big fat mallards and a beatiful day of diver shooting. We don't need his land, his lack of ethics or any of the other BS that goes with land hogging.

I hope that this is the only negative post that I will ever write but if guys like this are the future, you WILL hear me *****!

This guy posts his land with orange metal signs.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

i had never heard of this cracker head until i saw his name on this site. I went and looked on his website...noticed his address is in texas. Is he not even from north dakota??

That would be perfect.

As much as i hate theses g/o's its hard to blame the farmer. Someone offers them $$$ to lease up the land with no work in return. Pretty good gig for them. But, the question is how to stop them. I don't have any idea how many hunters there are in north dakota, i'm sure the game and fish does. We all need to get together and find a way to stop it. I don't know if raising fees by game and fish is the way....they will just increase expenses...ie...salaries. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Unckle Quacker (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi,

You are right about the farmers, and I never blame them for trying to make ends meet. The few farmers whom I have discussed this guy with hate (honestly...profanity and threats) him.

Nobody owns the birds so to deny access to so many acres is a crime against all hunters and nature itself.

He is from ND, but I cannot remember where.

What to do? BOYCOT ALL LAND HOGS!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This individual has leased nearly as much land as the G&F has enrolled in P.L.O.T.S. If this is the way of the future, all residents and freelance non-residents are going to be screwed.

Contact your representatives and the empty suit Gov. as well as the G&F Commisioner often and LOUD!!!
VOTE, VOTE, VOTE...
This crap has got to STOP!!!


----------



## Unckle Quacker (Sep 24, 2003)

4CurlRedleg said:


> This individual has leased nearly as much land as the G&F has enrolled in P.L.O.T.S.
> 
> No kidding. Thanks for the info, I will vote and vote and boycot and let all true sportsman know that they need to do the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

He is from Streeter,but his partner is from Texas.

I would look for a lot more out of state outfitters.They can then add the month of Oct to their hunting calander.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Went to college with this guy in Bismarck, I will have to say, these stories about him do not supprise me. He was driving my buddies car one night coming home from the bar in Center running well over 100MPH and blew the engine. He didn't even offer to help my buddy out with the expense of rebuilding the motor. :******: uke:


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Some pretty interesting statements were covered in the last few posts, all of them are the worst problems for ND. First is the G/O issue, its the one that will ruin it for all. Second is the mention of the waterfowl not belonging to select few but to all of us no matter what state they fly over, that idea hasn't applied to NR's on this site in general. The third point is that because someone uses an outfitter it's because they don't know how to hunt or are lazy, usually it's because of the prime land the G/O has tied up that no one can enter. We just got back from a week in ND and had a great hunt, we didn't fill out, we had a super experience as a family.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

James

The anger at NR I think is misdirected anger. If people stop and think a bit the problem is access, and this caused by the outfitters and guides. I think when people take the time and think they will agree with you. I am frusterated with the way things are going also, but at the same time understand that you as a NR are not the problem. The first hurdle to solving the problem is for everyone to understand that and make a concerted stand agains what is happening. I am for restricting the number of NR also, but not to get even, rather for better management of game species. Nothing against the NR. The only thing bad about the NR is that they come from many states that have already lost the public hunting opportunities that we have, and they are more willing to pay to hunt. That started the ball rolling. Now in all reality we need you to help stop that rolling ball. Glad to hear you had a good hunt. Best Wishes

Plainsman


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Did you ever make the call to see if you could hunt it? Dont assume he wont let you hunt.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Excellent point pluckem!!

He will let you hunt as much as you want as long you set up where the birds AREN'T!!

Do some research with local hunters that live near Streeter, even NR that freelance have had run ins with this proffessed outlaw.

Its a blast hunting where the birds will never be!! Saves on shells and bird cleaning!! :withstupid:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Guys like this guy are going to be the downfall of freelance hunting in ND. He is in it to try to get rich off of the resource. The partner from Texas already knows what kind of money there is in guiding. I got a brochure in the mail last week from a "hunting lodge" in Texas that specializes in duck/goose shooting. Prices for this place started at 800.00 dollars for three days!  Hopefully enough people speak up and vote and get some kind of limit on the number of outfitters, and/or the number of acres that guides can tie up, before the hunting in ND gets priced out of the average person's price range like it is in Texas, Arkansas, Illinois, ETC.


----------



## Unckle Quacker (Sep 24, 2003)

1) the birds are not his. (I know I have stated this before)

2) Ol' Sheldon will put you on some land, but there won't be any birds and the land will be far away from his money makers.

3) Even the bartenders in Streeter are on the take!

We pulled into Streeter and stayed a couple of nights while scouting far from there. I didn't get half my beer down before this bartending gal asked us where we were hunting. She made it perfectly clear to us that we were not welcome to hunt around Streeter because her boss Sheldon S#$t Head (yes she works for him too) had 46 patrons in the field.

It was like a freekin mafia movie!!! I swear that MOFO better not ever come across like that again!!!

I think next year I will leave the duck and geese dekes at home. Instead I am going to bring inflatable humanform dolls and give them nametags that say "Hi, I'm a dumb *** doctor from Texas" or "My name is moneybag, no duck cleanin' Lawyer from IL" My strategy is to place these human dekes in several locations where we have seen g/o's. I will wrap myself up in fastgrass and crumple $100 bills in my hands for a call. As soon as the G/O's start coming in, as soon as their wings are locked and I can see the drool glistening on their fat faces I will throw off my blind, tackle them, duct tape them to within an inch of their lives and send them via air mail to Texas or some other place where they belong.

Seriously boys...I'm huntin G/O's!

:sniper: Whiny, greedy, stupid G/O's

(Please, if you are a doctor or a lawyer, please do not take offense to the above statement. I used those titles to make a blanket statement about money driven hunters. If you are so fortunate...spend your money being a sportsperson...not a spoiled sport!)


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Ran into those *%$#ing orange signs last year. Wrecked a good weekend. :******:


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I remember seeing something like five years ago about him on tv so I sent for his free video just for the hell of it. I could tell just from that he was a slimy type guy.Sounds like he wants to turn nd into california where no buddy can hunt public land.


----------



## jamison_22 (Nov 24, 2003)

Alright, first I'll start off by stating that i am from streeter, ND. The hot topic of Sheldon's guide service bring a few points to mind being a resident of streeter. You all ***** about how he's a land hog. So the guy makes a living running a very successfull guide service. Well I would like to tell you all how much help it brings to this small town of Streeter, ND. Whether or not you know, but streeter is a very small town and like most small towns, population is dying. Well, you would not imagine how much business Streeter gets due to his guide service. If it wasnt for this, can we say that streeter would even be on the map anymore?? Think about this. Another thing is, you all say he's a bad guy or whatever? Sure, i'm sure he's done some things wrong that ****** you off. But seriously?? Are you all perfect? I highly doubt it. I know for a fact that everyone makes mistakes so dont begin to be a hipocrit. Sheldon leases alot of land around town. Me being a hunter, find that alot of the land I see is his. I begin to think, where can i hunt now???? Well if you would have the brains to maybe give the guy a call and ask, "hey, i seen some geese on so and so land", do you plan on huntiung that tommorrow or would it be alright to hunt on there?? Well I have done this and he has let me hunt on his land plenty of times. All a guy is to do is to just ask him, and chances are he will let you. Most of the people in streeter are very friendly and go about there business. Some people around here hate him. Thats fine, that's there opinion, but there are alot of people that would tell you in a heartbeat of how much he has helped out this community. If you all against him, why dont you come into streeter and help this small town grow. He's worked very hard in his life running this operation and i give him alot of credit. Not only does he support the town but he give us kids jobs during the year. From mowing grass of his lots, to cleaning birds in the fall.

Thanks for taking the time to read this. You have your opinion, I have mine. But like I said before, "Would Streeter still be on the map if he wouldnt have began this business". ?????? Post any replys; Thanks Again

Jamison


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Has he helped or hurt Streeter? You list the fact that he brings in a lot of business to this town, but would that business be higher from both NR and Res hunters with improved access? While that can be debated the simple fact of the matter is that his past track record show a total disrespect for the game and the laws of this state. I posted before of a drug dealer that donated huge amounts of money to the community of Princeton MN, even bought palm tree's for the town and gave huge amounts of money to get the hockey facilty for youth going. While this money was used for good, it's source was tainted. Doing immoral and unethical acts are not washed away because of percieved good deeds.

I congratulate you on having the courage to post up here and speak your opinion. Take the amount of land out of the equation and look at his past, and ask yourself are his actions worthy of defending. Contact Oldhunter and a few others here and you can recieve the full 72 page public record listing his repeated offenses. You pointed out that who of us are perfect and to this I will agree. I have done things in the past that I will not even consider today, most of them done during my youth and early adult years. The difference is that most of us have evolved and matured and we now apply the standard of right and wrong. He has not and if I heard right is continuing his outlaw ways.


----------



## jig head (Mar 24, 2002)

Ya great, Sheldon for president :lost:

Mav could be his campaign manager


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

~Uncle Quacker~ If you have read any of MY post in the past regarding Sheldon you will know where I stand. My family has been hunting that area for damn near 30 years. I shot my firts Canadian goose out on the North end on Alkalie lake(which is in the middle of his stuff). I am 26 six now and met him for the first time when I was 10. He was a prck then and still to this day. My family has been down-winded at least 50 times by him and his crew, and there was a time he actually snuck people behind our decoys and told the people it was his crew in the field. Then there was a time were one of his guides left his black truck in the field over night with his lights on, so no one could beat them to the field (well we did, to find this) When he came pulling up he went in and jumped started it ....I could sware the liscence plate read........ GOOSEPIG? Anyone know him? :withstupid:

I could go on and on about the Outfitter. I refur to it as Sheldonisms...just ask Cootie how I feel about him.

Let's just say it's nice to hear it coming from a NR's mouth instead of my family and the voices from Streeter area!!!!

Hey Jamison if you say your from there, are you still there now or are you out there. Just wondering because I'll be out there this weekend, at my parents house on the southside of Gackle. The old Moe's house. We've been ther for 27 years now and I was wondering if I have ever ran into you out there! Chances are likely!
Mav......


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Just imagine..... things are good now, they could be even better. Free up 50% of sheldon's land, and business would probably increase 100%.


----------



## jamison_22 (Nov 24, 2003)

I understand completly how you feel about him and i'm not going to knock you. I just thought me being from streeter would say what i thought. He has brought business. Who's really to say if he were out of here that Resident and Non Resident would bring alot of money? How would you find out what the huntings like? It's tough to say whether his business brings more money to the town or if he would shut down??? I really dont know?? I still live in streeter, going to school. Sure he does have violations, and that isnt good, but from the stand point of us still having a town b/c of his business is a good deed in my opinion. Thanks AGain


----------



## jamison_22 (Nov 24, 2003)

Yeah, now if he would free up land, it would be better. but back when he started, how many of you actually knew or heard about streeter? I know before this business came into town, we didnt have ALOT of hunters. But yes, NOW if he were to free up land it would bring a great deal of business in. but why give up a money making source? i know i wouldnt..


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Hunting hasn't always been this good. It is hard to hunt, or G/O if there isn't any game around. I remember the winter of 96 or 97 that wiped out damn near all upland game and deer. Many places hardest hit saw a decline in business that fall due to lack of game.

"Booked up solid" is the catch phrase in any ND community that has good land access. Good hunting opportunities and land to hunt on, equals lotsa people/pressure. I have hunted all of ND at one time or another, I know this to be true. Some rural ND towns are actually expanding due to high demand, directly attributed to good hunting/ fishing opportunities. Take DL for example.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Jameson just take adrive down the road and turn east to Gaclke. While the number of nonresident hunters where never as high as today, Gackle Streeter, Kulm and most of the surrounding area was the destination point for lots of hunters both resident and nonresident. Gackle proclaimed to be the Duch Hunting Capital of North America.

These things changed during the 80's from drought and land use. Crp came into being in the mid 80's and with it the many older farmers retiring. This casued a real strain on many small towns. Most communities saw a loss of implement dealers grocery stores and elevators and other businesses have to close. These are gone and will not come back. Populations will continue to decline as the face of the farmer is aging. Few young people are staying to work the land and those that are face competion from nonag interests that are know buying land at levels that are 2-3 times the ag cash flo value.

Many of these are hunters both resident and nonresident that once had access and spent there money in and around the different communites. But becasue of the greed of a single person this access is no longer avalible. So while you proclaim what he has done for Streeter think about what he is really doing. He is increasing the speed and disappearance of towns like Streeter and Gackle and Kulm along with others just like him.

DL is not the standard that ND should use for tourism. Few places can offer the year around outdoor recreation that the big lake provides. However the communites surrounding Devil Lake are expericencing the same things that your area is seeing.

Bars and cafe's need more than a 6 week period to survive, this may help them get through some of the lean months but nothing replaces money and people in a community all year long. How does an absentee provide the same support to a community as someone locally that owns the land. Does he belong to the vol. fire dept? Does he attend school boad meetings? Do his children attend school in that district?

The other thing that happens is the purcase of land at overvaled prioces takes money right out of the businesses that are still there. Tax evaluations increase and this reduces spendable dollars for repairs, meals grocery's, gas, just to name a few. The dollars that Sheldon brings in wil not displace those that his actions and others like him take from rural ND.

My view is based on watching and seeing this happen not just in your area but all across the state. People clinging to a false hope of continued wet weather for waterfowl and mild winters for upland and deer. I was out of state in 96-97 and 97-98 but returned at Christmas and Easter and witnessed the huge losses in wildlife. I also remember the first week of Nov in 1993. Very good phesant populations in and around that area, only to have a ice storm come and freeze the birds to the ground. Many areas's still have not recovered from those times for upland.

One oldtimer that has been coming to my home town when we have ducks, told me this fall that we need a drought of the proportions that we had in the 80's to wake up the people of this state to the simple fact that wildlife are not a constant resource of unlimited supply. That and what maket hunting of today is doing to the small towns and people of ND. This coming from a 40 year hunter of ND how lives in OH.

One other little tidbit for you, under current law if Sheldon had not been grandfathered in the G&F would not have issued a licence to him. THat says a lot in it'self.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

That was a great post and I totally agree with you.I think in both dakotas as well as minn we need a drought to wake up people as to what hunting is really about. It is not shooting it is hunting. Wet cycles will never last and I am sure duck populations are going down very soon.Even if I thought this sheldon guy was doing good usually guides should be ethical and help set the standard. So then why is he downwinding locals as stated above. If I ever hired a guide and he did this I would puke.Why would he even need to do this if he has all of this land? To me it shows what kind of character the guy has. Sure clients want good hunts but I dont think most would want a guide to become shady for it! To me he does not sound like a guy I would want anything to do with period.I know someone who guides part time in south dakota and he has ethics like nobody I know. This guy sounds all about money and forget the sport!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

You hit it right on the nose Ron!!!

Mav....


----------

